# New Fire HD 10



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Just saw where new Fire HD 10 and 10 plus to be released next month. Looks like big difference is the RAM, up 50% on the plus model from 2 to 4 GB same processor and speed.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I saw that too. Very tempted to trade in one of my old ones. But since Prime Day might be in June this year, I think I'll wait a bit. Extra RAM will help with the sluggishness that the last Fires have suffered from.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I went ahead and pre ordered one, will pass the old one to my grandson.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I did the trade-in for my previous version (that still had micro-usb charging). They changed the trade-in process and I won't see a discount code or gift card until they receive the old one. So I'm not sure how soon I am ordering the new one.
My current old one will be going to my mom.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Like I stated in first post I preordered the HD 10 plus. which is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Today when I looked at contents and devices a Fire HD11 shows up. Any idea what that is supposed to be. I t shows as registered on Apr 30, the day I ordered the HD 10 plus. I did not know they had a HD 11, I thought this was supposed to be 11th generation.

I just got off chat with Amazon and they have no idea why it showed up like that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm ..... They used to list new devices as (for example) "Bob's 11th kindle" and that was what it was called until you changed it. That was my first thought -- maybe they changed the way they refer to multiple devices on an account?

My recollection on Fires is they name them by screen size -- so HD7 vs HD10 -- but maybe if they are in the 11th generation of the Fire, that's where it came from.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Apparently it was either a mistake or computer glitch on their part. It corrected overnight and is now showing as Fire HD10, 11th generation.

It was supposed to be deilvered Friday, May 28 per Amazon tracking, UPS gave some weird message, so it looks like it will be Tue, June 1 at the earliest.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered a 10 Plus today. It should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope you have better luck with delivery. Mine was shipped May 26, showed out for delivery on May 28 by Amazon, UPS some weird statement to check back then next day. Delivery was today June 2 , so six days in UPS hands.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine was delivered yesterday around 5:30pm. First impression is favorable; the extra RAM does seem to make a difference. It did slow down quite a bit downloading videos, but it was also doing a system update... I should have checked that before starting to download my library.
I do wish they had a better way to get videos and music on the Fire instead of having to tap on every movie and album and pick download. I'd like a manage content-like page where I can select multiple items and tell them to go to my Fire just like I can with my books.
The only drawback so far is that my old Fire case from last year won't fit. I did see that in a review, so I was prepared for that possibility. The new one is shorter and slightly wider than last year's version. I think it will be better once I start using it because the other one always felt a little top-heavy when using it in portrait mode.
I have a 400GB SD card to download all my content. I did test and I was able to pull the SD out of my old tablet and put it in the new one and all my stuff was there. But I ultimately decided to re-download to the new card for the new tablet. I used the format choice to just use it for data.


----------



## fbrieaddy (Sep 10, 2021)

*I have a 7th generation Fire 10 that drops wif I fequently. Has Amazon solved this problem in subsiquent generations? Thinking about buying a new 10.*


----------

